# Onkyo TX SR-606/ video game system problems



## challenger440-6 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hey guys, this is my first thread in here. I have an Onkyo SR-606 that has been giving me some serious grief. For some reason it isnt liking the signal from either the ps3 of 360. Usually its a matter of letting the receiver warm up about a have hour then its all good, other days it just refuses, both systems are connected with HDMI cables, and I have swapped the cables with the rca cables and get the same results on both. Has anyone out there heard of this problem? And is there anything I can do to fix it short of a new receiver? It all worked beautifully when I bought the receiver new a year ago. On


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

that is weird. It sounds like a handshake issue on the hdmi or a problem with the video processing. Are you processing the video in the receiver or is it just a pass-through? Do you get nothing at all or can you get audio but no video, etc?

When you switched to the RCA cables, was that just audio, or did you move from the hdmi to the component video as well?

I'm not familiar with that model directly. Hopefully someone else can chime in as well.

Did anything else change in the system? Even things that may (or should) not be related?

Oh, and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## challenger440-6 (Dec 29, 2009)

When I switched the cable I took the HDMI out of the picture completely. I get no video and broken (popping etc.) If any at all. Even this morning both game systems came through, now no luck... If I run the game system directly to the tv it works fine so I'm sure its the receiver. No issues with the comcast signal through the receiver.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Sounds like you have it pretty well isolated.

First, I would verify all your video settings on the receiver. Can you get the OSD to pop up and look at the menus? If not, then the whole video subsystem may have fried. If that does work, then I would verify all the settings and make sure the hdmi audio or video scaling modes are set to auto, or pass-through or something similar. 

I had a client once mess up all his hdmi audio settings by accidentally hitting a button on the remote. Don't ask me how, I couldn't recreate the problem, but I went back in and reset everything and it was fine. This was an Onkyo receiver, but I want to say it was the 7xx series. Hopefully it is something simple.

Other than that, I would at least call Onkyo. You may be under warranty still, and sometimes if you are close they honor it anyway, especially for a known issue.

Best of luck.


----------



## challenger440-6 (Dec 29, 2009)

I've been reluctantly considering going through onkyo. My understanding is their customer service can take forever. Still, having a unit that is unreliable at best is more frustrating. Thanx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Hopefully, there is an Onkyo Authorized Service Center near you so you will not actually have to send it to Onkyo directly. Many people have access to local shops which are Onkyo Authorized and it will save time and money not having to pay for shipping.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

This reminded me of a cable box I had a few years back. There must have been a bad chip on the board or a bad chip/socket connection because the behavior was similar.

1) sometimes turning it on yielded nothing
2) after a certain amount of time it would "pop" and work like nothing was wrong
3) if it was still warm from a previous viewing, it would work the first time.

An electrical engineer friend of mine though one of the chips might not be seated right. When the unit heated up, the pins widened/expanded and made contact making the unit work fine. If it was cold, that chip was not in contact and no picture was seen.

I was moving in three months, so I did not bother to have it replaced, but it sounds like you problem is similar.

And +1 to the local service center. I have had several pieces of gear fixed by a local shop over the years. One was a 60lb amp and the other was my 50lb Marantz receiver. Those would not have been cheap shipping charges!

Best of luck.


----------



## challenger440-6 (Dec 29, 2009)

So I finally got around to talking to Okyo about the problem and was directed to King A/V, a dealer about 30 miles from me. They are telling me the 1080 chip in the 606's are notorious for going out. To the extent they have 12 units in for repair and only 4 replacement boards. The rest are on back order from Onkyo. I'm just hoping they have retified the problem and I won't end up with a boat anchor in a year...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Josh, That is frustrating. At least its under warrentee and you get it done for free. I doubt that the replacement will go bad if its that common they would have replaced it with a revision of it helpfully.


----------



## Mohawk70 (Jul 17, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo TX SR-606/ video game system problems [PS3-SOLVED]*

I also have had this problem with my Onkyo SR-606 & the PS3, but there is an easy fix.
I don't know about the 360 since I don't own an X-Box ...

With the PS3 powered on, press and hold the power button for at least 5 seconds until it beeps once & then release. The system will power down. After waiting a few seconds, press and hold the power button for at least 5 seconds until it beeps once & then release. Use the PS3 controller to select 'Yes' ( the X button ) for each screen that comes up. Everything should work correctly now. If the problem ever happens again, simply repeat the procedure.

:clap:


----------



## audiomediocrity (Sep 15, 2010)

Mohawk,

This is a bad idea as it turns out. After weeks of performing this same quick fix, which is obviously effective I was thankfully schooled by my wife! It turns out that when you perform the above reset, the PS3 likes to play nice with other equipment, automatically detects the HDMI and acceptable setting of the equipment. In order to work with the smoked HDMI board in the TX SR-606, my PS3 was setting its output to 480P. I lived like that until my wife pointed out it was set on 480P. I threw my baseline test in, Blu-Ray Transformers, set the unit to 1080P and immediately realized I had been cheating myself ! After that, my HDMI handshake went from 30% when trying to force it in the setup screens to worse.... to never. I finally procastinated close enough to the end of my 2 year warranty, and shipped it off last week for $21 to get my warranty repair. 

Anyone doing this should definitely look at their video output settings and see if it is going to 480P, or 1080P. As common as the isssue is, I'd recommend the repair if you are having ANY handshake problems.


----------

